# desired options list



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

On setting about spec'ing my new TT it got me thinking about what options I would really like to see but are not offered. Here are my suggestions

Auto tailgate
Auto door open/closure
Glass panoramic roof
Engine tune
360 degree camera
Auto collision
Blinds spot assist
Adaptive cruise control
TV tuner

Have to admit that these are some of the options on my current RR evoque and my wife's qashqai and really nice to have. Maybe someone at Audi will take note on future upgrades. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well you have more chance of a holiday to Mars than seeing a mk2 with those options.

What a strange post [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

I know but can always dream.... though I do think pan roof and auto tailgate would be really nice to have... as have both on my evoque and so nice to have cabin filled with sun and light. The auto boot closure is nice and would add to exclusivity of TT.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's a big list of things you want but can't have on a TT and for the most part those things are absent for good reason. I'd call their addition downgrades. Are you sure the TT is the car for you?
From your list I'm sure some sort of blind sport warning system is available on the Mk3.

I would pass on "Auto collision" though . . . . :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: me too


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess that's the reason for options .....as one persons essential must have is anothers not have....
For example I have opted for s-tronic given the traffic queues I am constantly in in the south of England.... but others would manual only....
And yes TT for me as owned mk2 for 3 years before the evoque....and love it [smiley=baby.
gif]


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Of the features you asked for, the one which SHOULD be available IMO (because it's on other vehicles built in the MQB platform) is Adaptive Cruise Control which is probably my most favourite feature on my A3. If they can offer it on that vehicle then why not on the TT? It makes driving in today's environment much less stressful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Along with the low speed anti collision feature as on the Golf...cheaper insurance because of it.


----------



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

An option that wasn't on the Mk3 list was a front heated windscreen. I've had a few vehicle's with it over the years, even my Transit Custom came with it as standard. A feature im definitely going to miss on my Mk3.
Do audi offer this on any model?


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes forgot to add that option-very useful. Also thought of tracker system monitored by Audi or another. After watching topgears feature on the i8 a smart app to control heating system would be good as well as getting into a cold car with leather seats its really cold and so to be able go switch this on from your home/office would be good.

I guess purists will say its a sport car not a RR barge or A8 where features like this are mostly found, but for most owners additional comforts would be nice to haves....


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

glospete said:


> Of the features you asked for, the one which SHOULD be available IMO (because it's on other vehicles built in the MQB platform) is Adaptive Cruise Control which is probably my most favourite feature on my A3. If they can offer it on that vehicle then why not on the TT? It makes driving in today's environment much less stressful.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes adaptive for me also.


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

SpudZ said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Of the features you asked for, the one which SHOULD be available IMO (because it's on other vehicles built in the MQB platform) is Adaptive Cruise Control which is probably my most favourite feature on my A3. If they can offer it on that vehicle then why not on the TT? It makes driving in today's environment much less stressful.
> ...


As a Golf owner who has ACC i actually don't like it, decent if the motorway is quiet but as soon as a bit of traffic comes along it's poor, slows down very well but far to slow in getting back up to speed.
Also on 3 occasions the car has applied the breaks for me thinking i'm going to crash, it also throws up the warning light and a warning tone probably every other day, always happens when a car in front of you turns left and you nip round the back of it.
Some of ACC is good, but some of it is rubbish


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey spuds see your from Melton so am I well live and work in reading now but come home to visit the folks who still live there and to pick up some pies.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sambaz81 said:


> An option that wasn't on the Mk3 list was a front heated windscreen. I've had a few vehicle's with it over the years, even my Transit Custom came with it as standard. A feature im definitely going to miss on my Mk3.
> Do audi offer this on any model?


Thought that used to be a Ford patented product, had it on a (company) Mondeo back in mid 90's. They may have licensed it by now though


----------



## sambaz81 (Feb 15, 2015)

You could be right on it being a Ford patented product. I had a MINI cooper S with a heated front windscreen in 2006 but the other cars I had with this feature were Fords.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

bash said:


> Hey spuds see your from Melton so am I well live and work in reading now but come home to visit the folks who still live there and to pick up some pies.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Yup, can't beat the pies :wink:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Templar said:


> Along with the low speed anti collision feature as on the Golf...cheaper insurance because of it.


Yes, astounding that it's not even an option on the TT given that you get it as standard on a Golf R and S3.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

A couple points to add.
Blind spot monitoring in Audi Jargon is Audi Side Assist (Option Code 7Y1)
I have it on my A5 and love it.

I too would have liked some kind of fixed pano roof as well (to let light in), but I can deal with it, I think. 
(every single car I have owned has had a sun roof)

Nothing that is missing in the Mk3 is an absolute Deal Breaker so far, but I would like to see:
Reversing Camera (A3 has it)
Memory Seats (have had it since my A4, would miss it)
Heated Steering Wheel (It gets cold here, and have never had it)
Not every world Area is getting HomeLink (Garage Door Opener), if the Canadian model drops this I would be upset.


----------

